# Yonger & Bresson - DIDEROT XVI



## Reno




----------



## Reno

Morteau stamp


----------



## kibi

interesting watch!


----------



## Reno

kibi said:


> interesting watch!


Indeed ! :-d


----------



## Reno

*DIDEROT !*

Denis Diderot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cleans Up

an amazingly looking piece, I've never seen anything like it. great pics


----------



## Reno

Cleans Up said:


> an amazingly looking piece, I've never seen anything like it. great pics


Thanks CU ! Glad you like it


----------



## Reno

*'8316' on the wrist&#8230;*


----------



## Reno

*On bracelet*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Y&B "Diderot" 8316 - on mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Re: Y&B "Diderot" 8316 - on mesh*


----------



## Oliv

For me it is more a piece of art than a watch, but it looks very very good !


----------



## Reno

*Y&B 'Diderot' 8316 - Rubber strap*












































































































































































Rubber strap from ebay seller eieifu

22mm 'Marine' heavy duty rubber watch strap | eBay


----------



## Reno

*Captain NEMO's diving watch ;-)*

A watch *Captain Nemo* wouldn't mind wearing ;-)


----------



## Reno

*YBH8316 - Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*Ybh 8316*


----------



## Reno

I'm just playing with the Chritsmas decorations


----------



## Reno

*"YBH8316 on ice !"*





Just a few seconds, and the ice started to _melt_ (because of my body temperature on the watch) 







































No greater pleasure than a _fresh_ watch on the wrist :-d


----------



## Reno

*YBH 8316 - Python strap !*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson - "Diderot" (#8316)*


----------



## Reno

*Re: ,Yonger & Bresson 8316 ("Diderot" line)*

-


----------



## Reno

*YBH8316 - Pam type strap*


----------



## Illyria

*Re: YBH8316 - Pam type strap*

This is a beautiful watch.

Is *Yonger and Besson* a low end brand? I get the feeling from what you have written on other posts that it is kind of a French *Sekonda*. I like quality watches at affordable prices. I collect *Louis Bolle* watches (I have three) as well as watches from *Stauer*. It seems that Younger and Bresson might fall into that category. Would that be correct to say? I get the impression this watch brand started in the late 70s or early 80s.

I really like these watches, great looking and affordable.

What would be a fair price for this watch? (The suggested retail price and real prices vary greatly with the other watches.)


----------



## Reno

*Re: YBH8316 - Pam type strap*



Illyria said:


> This is a beautiful watch.
> 
> Is *Yonger and Besson* a low end brand? I get the feeling from what you have written on other posts that it is kind of a French *Sekonda*. I like quality watches at affordable prices. I collect *Louis Bolle* watches (I have three) as well as watches from *Steiner*. It seems that Younger and Bresson might fall into that category. Would that be correct to say? I get the impression this watch brand started in the late 70s or early 80s.
> 
> I really like these watches, great looking and affordable.
> 
> What would be a fair price for this watch? (The suggested retail price and real prices vary greatly with the other watches.)


Hi Illyria, and thanks 

*Yonger and Besson* is certainly *NOT* a low end brand. I'd say entry-level horology, like *TISSOT* or *HAMILTON*. I don't know Sekonda, but I've heard good things about it, so it could be in the same range :think:

Nothing to compare with Louis Bolle, which are nice watches, but come directly from MillionSmart (100% Chinese) and are essentially rebranded chinese watches.

*Yonger & Bresson are 100% original designs.* And so far, I haven't find any homages/copies :think:

The brand is not as prestigious as it should be, because it initially started in 1975 (in the "quartz age") and they build only quartz watches then. The "mechanical" line is much more recent. So it's a rather young company (not like LIP or YEMA) with a "quartz-only" background.

They're now part of the *AMBRE Group*, along _YEMA, Catena, SwisSpace, Paco Rabanne_ watches&#8230;

Since 2011, they have a "mouvement maison", *designed, assembled finished & controlled* in Morteau (Doubs, France), which is quite amazing at this price point. The parts are most likely asian but it's quite hard to get a clear answer from them.

This Diderot 8316 is from the "pre-Ambre" collection, so the movement is chinese, (most likely a 'Shanghai B' finished by Y&B) and *the case alone* is well worth the ~600€ (just compare with what you can get from TISSOT or Hamilton, or any other brand at this price point).

Anyway, the major problem now is to get one&#8230; I did a quick search and it seems to be out of stock everywhere :-(

If you're interested in the brand, one of my friend has a 2012 "_La Boissière_".

Here is its review :

Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Yonger & Bresson "la boissière"

And a video :


----------



## Illyria

*Re: YBH8316 - Pam type strap*

Thank you for the informative response, Reno. I only wish I had read your posts on this brand earlier. I really like this brand. I'm looking at the *Yonger&Bresson Versailles* model right now_.








_


----------



## Reno

*Re: YBH8316 - Pam type strap*



Illyria said:


> Thank you for the informative response, Reno. I only wish I had read your posts on this brand earlier. I really like this brand. I'm looking at the *Yonger&Bresson Versailles* model right now_.
> 
> View attachment 918263
> 
> _


Excellent choice |>

The _Versailles_ was the very fist model equipped with the new "in-house" movement :-!

I have a soft spot for the dark blue dial version 










If you're interested by the brand, here are two other reviews I made :

*Diderot 8311*

Yonger & bresson - YBH 8311K

More pics :
YONGER & BRESSON - Diderot - Page 3

*Dumas 8327*

Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - YBH8327

More pics :
Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - YBH8327 - Page 3


----------



## cht

*Very palace one, i like it on strap's look more~~*


----------



## Illyria

None of the catalog photos on Amazon show the casebacks. Are all the casebacks on these watches sapphire casebacks?


----------



## probowl2

where can you buy one of these? thanks


----------



## Reno

probowl2 said:


> where can you buy one of these? thanks


Hi probowl2.

Unfortunately, it's out of stock now :-(

Your best chance is to get one second hand. Keep an eye on ebay ("_yonger_" keyword)


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson (Diderot 8316) - Carbon strap*

_Tradition et modernité._


----------



## Reno

*YONGER & BRESSON "Diderot 8311" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "16" • Python strap*


----------



## sanarsoe

"Great style".Pretty nice all watches images here. Casio, Seiko, Bulova, Jaques Lemans, Longines are the best for men. specially bulova is my favorite. its looking nice.


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Blue leather strap*

Blue leather


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • 'Pirate' leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Camo ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • SHARK bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Alligator strap + deployant*


----------



## airwaver

Wow..It's wonderful. I never see it. Congrats and thankz for all the pics. :-!


----------



## Reno

airwaver said:


> Wow..It's wonderful. I never see it. Congrats and thankz for all the pics. :-!


Thanks airwaver, and welcome to WUS


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Miky Tomo

Reno said:


> Morteau stamp


Liked his sculpture


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson Diderot "16" • ALPHA brown leather strap*

Sur cuir marron _Alpha_ :Canotier:


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Shark*


----------



## elnur

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Shark*

I think this engraving gives this watch such magnificence. Without this engraving it would be usual paunchy watch)))


----------



## Reno

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Shark*



elnur said:


> I think this engraving gives this watch such magnificence. Without this engraving it would be usual paunchy watch)))


Well, I like its _paunchiness_ indeed ; but I agree, what really finishes it is the engraving. It's what caught my eyes when I first saw this watch, years ago


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Alligator strap + Y&B deployant*


----------



## Tromatojuice

kibi said:


> interesting watch!


J'aurais dit "ooooh puuuuunaiiiise".

Très belle montre, mais j'ai fait une rapide recherche sur le net, et c'est pas la plus facile à trouver dirait-on...

Et merci Reno pour l'orgie visuelle, c'est très plaisant.


----------



## Reno

Tromatojuice said:


> J'aurais dit "ooooh puuuuunaiiiise".
> 
> Très belle montre, mais j'ai fait une rapide recherche sur le net, et c'est pas la plus facile à trouver dirait-on...
> 
> Et merci Reno pour l'orgie visuelle, c'est très plaisant.


Merci Tromatojuice 

C'est effectivement un modèle de l'ancienne collection (d'avant le "mouvement maison"), et on ne la trouve plus nulle part.

Les dernières sont passées en ventes privées il y a 2~3 ans ; c'était le moment de faire des affaires, elles étaient en effet aux alentours de 200€ (contre 600 à l'époque où j'ai eu la mienne :-x )


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Milanese*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Milanese • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Brown nubuck strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 16" • Brown nubuck strap • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## lvt

Gorgeous, even the lugs screws are signed |>


----------



## Reno

lvt said:


> Gorgeous, even the lugs screws are signed |>


Indeed ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • PVD 'shark' mesh*


----------



## Spyvito

I like it but it looks best on exotic leather. The bracelets and divers seem unnecessary.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

Spyvito said:


> I like it but it looks best on exotic leather. The bracelets and divers seem unnecessary.


Agreed. But I'm a _serial strap changer_ :-d and I can't help changing them each time I wear a watch&#8230;

So today was this unusual combo&#8230; which is not too bad, actually 

But leather straps are more _appropriate_, indeed ;-)


----------



## johnkaufman

Great watch! Can you still buy one anywhere?


----------



## Reno

johnkaufman said:


> Great watch! Can you still buy one anywhere?


Thanks !

Second hand is your best option, it's out of stock for several years.


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • '2 rivets' strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • '2 rivets' strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Bund*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Orange nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Bronze ZULU*

Sur ZULU bronze&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## Culto

beautiful


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • PVD 'shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Leather coffee ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Bleu leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Blue leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Blue leather strap*



dado86x said:


> How big is this watch? Dimensions?



Ø44mm (without crown - 47 with it)
51mm from lug to lug
11mm high


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Mesh band*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot XVI" • Bund*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Alligator*


----------

